# What Was The One Major Influence That



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

Impacted the Popularity in Travel and Camping?

Or... what single vehicle influenced the popularity in travel and camping?

The affordable Model T Ford got more Americans into travel, visiting other states and National Parks, than any other form of transportation. It could be considered the very first off-road vehicle ever produced considering there wern't many paved roads back then, and the Model T could negotiate on almost any terrain.

Amazingly... in this same time frame of the early 1920's. Some ingenious folks were modifying the Model T into RV's! Also, camping trailers were being developed

Interesting History of the Model T production.
Ford Model T Video-100 Years Later

Vintage RV's and Trailers.
Vintage Rv Trailers Ford Model T Kampkar Photo 6


----------



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

How to Dismantle and Rebuild a Jeep in 4 minutes.

Our boy's put on a great entertaining demonstration. However, I don't think I'd drive that Jeep very far after the rebuild. Something tells me there's a few more nuts and bolts to go into it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=lgwF8mdQwlw&feature=player_embedded


----------

